
Congress May Shift Climate Research Away from NASA - artsandsci
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/congress-may-shift-climate-research-away-from-nasa/
======
finid
_Beyer said it’s clear that the GOP is targeting research because it doesn’t
like the information it imparts, and that he expects it will soon come after
NASA’s climate change work._

These folks don't believe in climate change and in Darwinian evolution. And
they want to make "America great again"!

